# Linux graphics demo/benchmark - Unigine



## Atech (Jun 30, 2007)

In a thread discussing performance of the 100.14.11 drivers, someone mentioned this engine and demo based on said engine.

Since I've been looking for a benchmarking tool somewhat more accurate than glxgears, this is a proverbial godsend to me. Perhaps it can be of use to other Linux users on here.

The graphics generated by it are pretty nice, too.


----------

